# Working in Abu Dhabi



## JEMAS

Hi all I have a question, om trying to find out about a company that has made me a job offer to come back and work in abu dhabi, there is a company called Saiftech oilfield engineering. I've been on the internet and checked their website out everything looks legitimate but they have now said I must pay for the visa processing myself and they will rebate me the money.
Does this seem right or is it a red flag looking for some advice


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
Absolute red flag - definite scam!
Nobody should pay any upfront fees - with the offer of later reimbursement!
This is a well known job scam - if you pay any money - that is the last you will see of it!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## JEMAS

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Absolute red flag - definite scam!
> Nobody should pay any upfront fees - with the offer of later reimbursement!
> This is a well known job scam - if you pay any money - that is the last you will see of it!
> Cheers
> Steve


Thanks Steve, quick question, are you based in Abu Dhabi? The offer comes from SaifTech Oilfields Engineering Works LLC,, have you heard of them?


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
Yes - i am based in Abu Dhabi.
No - I have not heard of this company.
I looked at their website and their ”office” is located about 5km from where I live.
It is in the middle of a housing estate - rather than the middle of an industrial estate - make of that what you will!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## JEMAS

Thanks so much for your effort. We have found that this is a scam and they have copied their whole website from Drilltech. I have notified the relevant authorities.


----------



## Marius1967

JEMAS said:


> Hi all I have a question, om trying to find out about a company that has made me a job offer to come back and work in abu dhabi, there is a company called Saiftech oilfield engineering. I've been on the internet and checked their website out everything looks legitimate but they have now said I must pay for the visa processing myself and they will rebate me the money.
> Does this seem right or is it a red flag looking for some advice


----------



## Sajipallichal

JEMAS said:


> Hi all I have a question, om trying to find out about a company that has made me a job offer to come back and work in abu dhabi, there is a company called Saiftech oilfield engineering. I've been on the internet and checked their website out everything looks legitimate but they have now said I must pay for the visa processing myself and they will rebate me the money.
> Does this seem right or is it a red flag looking for some advice


I too received a Job offer, which asks me to select the Job title by myself from the same Co.


----------



## Elaheh

Sajipallichal said:


> I too received a Job offer, which asks me to select the Job title by myself from the same Co.


Intresting. I got 2 emails from them and they asked me to selects my job title and apply. LOL


----------



## Aizen

Interesting, I received a week ago same job offer letter but now I have checked it's not real 

Best of luck.


----------

